# C mere Deer



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried this product, and how are the results?
I was thinking about getting a gallon jug of the powder, am i wasting my money?


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I guess all I can say is I do know of a few people who use it and swear by it. Personally, I am yet to find anything that works better than the right location. There is so much feed for deer everywhere right now that I don't know they have much desire to go for any attractants or baits out there today.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I used it last year before I became an anti-baiter and it worked really good. One time I had a littler 4x4 that was directly downwind of me and i seen him stick his nose up in the air and he was sniffing then he came sprinting towards me and started smelling/eating the cmere deer. I would have stuck him with my bow if he would have been a little bigger. I also had my trail cam over cmere deer and i had a whole bunch of pics.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Well i ended up buying some, and let me tell you what, it really does work. had 6 deer come to it at the exact same time last night.
Looks real good on the trail cam.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

What's the best type to use? I know they have liquids and powders. Where do you get it around Minot?


----------

